# HappyB'day Michelle Yeoh, Lo Mang, Ti Lung, Olivier Gruner, Donnie, Yuen Biao,& Diana Rigg



## Stickgrappler (Aug 7, 2014)

[h=3]A group of action stars had their birthdays so close to each other... posted some videos to my site in their honor. Enjoy!

Aug 6
Happy 51st Birthday Michelle Yeoh! &#29983;&#26085;&#24555;&#27138;&#26954;&#32043;&#29898;! (Butterfly and Sword (1993) &#26032;&#27969;&#26143;&#34676;&#34678;&#21133; (Full movie)) [/h][h=3]Happy 51st Birthday Michelle Yeoh! (Holy Weapon (1993) &#27494;&#20448;&#19971;&#20844;&#20027; (Full movie)) [/h]Aug 4 
Happy 62nd Birthday Lo Mang (&#29983;&#26085;&#24555;&#27138;&#32645;&#33725!! (Five DeadlyVenoms - Full movie) 
Aug 3
Happy 68th Birthday Ti Lung (&#29983;&#26085;&#24555;&#27138; &#29380;&#40845!! The Kung Fu Instructor (1979) (&#25945;&#38957 (Full movie) 

Aug 2
Happy 54th Birthday Olivier Gruner! (My review of Nemesis 1992 - Full movie)  
July 27 (Donnie's 51st bday)[h=3]Bodyguards and Assassins (2009) (Full Movie) [/h][h=3]Donnie Yen's Dragon (Wu Xia) (&#27494;&#20448 (2011 ) (Full movie) [/h]July 26 (Yuen Biao's 57th bday)[h=3]Yuen Biao in The Prodigal Son (&#25943;&#23478;&#20180 (1981) (Full movie) [/h][h=3]Yuen Biao in Dreadnaught (&#21191;&#32773;&#28961;&#25084 (1980) (Full movie)[/h][h=3]Yuen Biao in Knockabout (&#38620;&#23478;&#23567;&#23376 (1979) (Full movie)[/h][h=3][/h]
[h=3][/h]
[h=3]July 20 [/h]
[h=3]Happy 76th Birthday Dame Diana Rigg!! [/h]


----------



## Stickgrappler (Aug 7, 2014)

sorry for the wacky formatting


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 7, 2014)

Good thing you put Michelle Yeoh at the top :mst: :uhyeah:


----------



## Stickgrappler (Aug 7, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Good thing you put Michelle Yeoh at the top :mst: :uhyeah:



I'm not the sharpest knife in the bunch, but I knew to at least do that after I published your comment on my site lol


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 7, 2014)

You should have seen what I was like a few years back whenever Michelle Yeoh's name was mentioned on MT..... like I said my (likely unhealthy) obsession


----------



## Stickgrappler (Aug 7, 2014)

Totally understandable! It IS Michelle Yeoh after all!!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 13, 2014)

That's a lot of people!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Aug 14, 2014)

arnisador said:


> That's a lot of people!



lol at me -- yes it's a lot! i didn't have time to post here on the day of the b'days


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 14, 2014)

Stickgrappler said:


> lol at me -- yes it's a lot! i didn't have time to post here on the day of the b'days



You mean there were more than Michelle Ye&#65279;oh...I hadn't noticed :uhyeah:


----------



## Stickgrappler (Aug 14, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> You mean there were more than Michelle Ye&#65279;oh...I hadn't noticed :uhyeah:



i can understand you didn't notice Lo Mang, Ti Lung, Olivier Gruner, Donnie Yen, or Yuen Biao?

but surely you would've noticed at the very least Diana Rigg?


----------

